# Heating Conversion- Interest Free Credit



## DWK (17 Oct 2012)

I've just been given a quote of net 3,200 to install a new gas condensing boiler, switch to a calor gas tank and put in 2 or three zones for heating and hot water.  I currently have an old oil system which is burning a massive hole in my pocket.  I dont have the cash to pay for this up front my self and so the interest free credit is the real hook for me. 
Does anyone know if anyone else is providing such a conversion on a credit basis(interest free or otherwise) e.g. flogas, Bord Gais etc?


----------



## Leo (18 Oct 2012)

Anyone offering such a deal will charge you a premium for doing so. It is almost always cheaper (often very significantly so) to arrange finance yourself indeprendently to fund the project.


----------



## Seagull (18 Oct 2012)

Ask them what the quote would be without the interest free credit. Although if it genuinely is interest free, it will be the same.


----------



## Shane007 (18 Oct 2012)

To be honest, I have been doing a lot of LPG conversion installations lately for Calor and the are indeed giving customers very good deals lately. 1,000 litres of free gas, €100 per annum standing charge & 70 cent per litre. €3,200 is a very low price to install a gas boiler, zone it to current building regs, issue a RGII Cert 1 and run a gas main from the bulk storage tank to the boiler. I can tell you, I couldn't do it for that price.
On another point, I have oil, I am seriously considering changing over to Calor LPG. Simply for being able to install a HE gas boiler that can modulate. Especially with the system I have, a modulating gas boiler will be much more adaptable to the demand required. Other ways of doing it, but LPG is definitely in the running.


----------



## glic83 (14 Nov 2012)

I always though LPG was very dear to run from most of the stories i read across the forums?


----------



## Shane007 (14 Nov 2012)

NG is about 6.5 cent/kwh
Kerosene about 9.5 cent/kwh
Bulk LPG Personal storage tank 9.2 cent/kwh
Bulk LPG shared storage tank 15 cent/kwh

Figures are approx

Where the LPG wins over the oil is being able to have a modulating boiler. Modern HE gas boilers modulate so basically they monitor the return temp from the heating as as the temp increases, it turns the flame down to suit the demand, thus using a lot less fuel. Oil boilers cannot do this, unless you go for very high end boilers, €5,000 and upwards.


----------



## 3CC (15 Nov 2012)

I don't have natural gas so can anyone tell me what the standing charges are relating to NG.


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2012)

3CC said:


> I don't have natural gas so can anyone tell me what the standing charges are relating to NG.


 
They vary, each supplier will have full details on their website.


----------



## 3CC (15 Nov 2012)

Thanks Leo. I just checked and the standing charge varies from €90-€100 per annum.

So for those on kerosene. if you pay €1000 pa currently on kerosene, you would pay about €700 on NG + say €100 standing charge = €800. Saving = €200pa

If you are spending €1500 pa on kerosene, NG would be €1150, Saving = €350 pa

Payback is 9-16 years. Admittedly there are considerations other than just financials but on a purely financial basis, it would only seem sensible to replace a boiler when the previous one is at the end of its useful life.


----------



## Shane007 (15 Nov 2012)

Also take into consideration the savings you will have from a modulating boiler. This can be significant.


----------



## glic83 (16 Nov 2012)

Op did you do the change over in the end? And are you changing over Shane?


----------



## Shane007 (16 Nov 2012)

Haven't as yet but for reasoning of no time to do work in my own house!
Work usually gets quiet in January if wether remains mild, so I will probably do it then, so in answer to your question, not yet but have decided to go ahead.


----------



## glic83 (18 Nov 2012)

would be very interested in hearing how it goes when you do change over


----------



## Shane007 (19 Nov 2012)

Will do. A friend of mine converted just over a year ago and after doing the maths, it seems his oil bill was €2,500 for previous year. After completing a year with Calor, he spent €1600. It is the only fuel source that is actually cheaper than it was 2 years ago!


----------



## Guest125 (19 Nov 2012)

Shane007 said:


> Will do. A friend of mine converted just over a year ago and after doing the maths, it seems his oil bill was €2,500 for previous year. After completing a year with Calor, he spent €1600. It is the only fuel source that is actually cheaper than it was 2 years ago!



Forgive my cynicism but for how long? Is it only cheap for a limited time. 50/50 cash back for a year and screwed after that?


----------



## Shane007 (19 Nov 2012)

???
Not sure what you mean. The contract is for 2 years @ 70 cents per litre. There is no cash back. The deal at the moment is a 1,000 litres of LPG free of charge. Tank Rental/Maintenance is €140 per annum but I get can get it down to €100 per annum incl. VAT. Tank installation/delivery is €250 but again I can get that down to €150. This includes a concrete base for the tank,


----------

